# PID Recommdation



## hooked on smoke (Jul 1, 2020)

Greetings,
I'm tired of battling the temp swings in my Gen1 Mes40. It is several years old and was thinking about going the PID route. What would you all recommend? I am a bit electronically challenged so the easier the better. I would probably be attempt the no back removal rewiring as well.
Suggestions??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2020)

I have the Auber Model: WS-1510ELPM with my MES 30 Gen 1.  I love it.  This PID is easy to use and very accurate.  You can download the operator's manual.
You'll definitely want to do the rewiring on your MES.      

 tallbm
 has posted some excellent articles on exactly how to do it on a MES 40, so if you haven't already done so, I suggest you read them.  
Electronically challenged??  You ain't seen electronically challenged til you see me at it.  tallbm was a huge help walking me through the process and the PID I got was his recommendation.  So if you run into problems, shoot him a PM and ask for some help.
Hope this helps
Gary


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 1, 2020)

In addition to 

 tallbm
 and the MES rewire, 

 JC in GB
 has straight forward prototype PID for the MES. Though I am nost sure if he is still looking for testers here on the forums.


----------



## sm0kin (Jul 1, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> Greetings,
> I'm tired of battling the temp swings in my Gen1 Mes40. It is several years old and was thinking about going the PID route. What would you all recommend? I am a bit electronically challenged so the easier the better. I would probably be attempt the no back removal rewiring as well.
> Suggestions??
> Thanks in advance.


I have the auber WiFi model WSD1500H-W
It is very accurate and has a decent app for control which is waaaaay easier than the push button (it has that too) I can monitor it from anywhere.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 1, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> In addition to
> 
> tallbm
> and the MES rewire,
> ...



Yes, I am getting my stuff together for a dedicated thread.  With any luck, I will have it going by the weekend.

I will need 2 or 3 forum members to test the unit and provided feedback.  That will be covered in the dedicated thread.

Here is my no bells and whistles MES controller kit...


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 1, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Yes, I am getting my stuff together for a dedicated thread.  With any luck, I will have it going by the weekend.
> 
> I will need 2 or 3 forum members to test the unit and provided feedback.  That will be covered in the dedicated thread.
> 
> ...


Hi JC in GB,
That is mighty tempting but I'm not sure I am the right one for the task. As I said I'm pretty challenged when it comes to electronics. Although I do follow instructions pretty well.
I would be up for it if you have the patients and or detailed instructions on the install.
I would not be heartbroken if you passed this on to someone more knowledgeable.
By the way, that is pretty cool that you are doing this. Best of luck to you. Keep me posted as I would be curious how it goes.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 1, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> Hi JC in GB,
> That is mighty tempting but I'm not sure I am the right one for the task. As I said I'm pretty challenged when it comes to electronics. Although I do follow instructions pretty well.
> I would be up for it if you have the patients and or detailed instructions on the install.
> I would not be heartbroken if you passed this on to someone more knowledgeable.



Thanks for the reply.  My kit is designed for ease of use.  All you need is a drill and a screwdriver to install it.   Once I get the dedicated thread going, you can decide of you wish to be a tester or not.  Happy smoking!!!!

JC


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 1, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I have the Auber Model: WS-1510ELPM with my MES 30 Gen 1.  I love it.  This PID is easy to use and very accurate.  You can download the operator's manual.
> You'll definitely want to do the rewiring on your MES.
> 
> tallbm
> ...


Thanks Gary
Your input is a big help.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 1, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> In addition to
> 
> tallbm
> and the MES rewire,
> ...


Much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 1, 2020)

sm0kin said:


> I have the auber WiFi model WSD1500H-W
> It is very accurate and has a decent app for control which is waaaaay easier than the push button (it has that too) I can monitor it from anywhere.
> View attachment 451884


Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 1, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Thanks for the reply.  My kit is designed for ease of use.  All you need is a drill and a screwdriver to install it.   Once I get the dedicated thread going, you can decide of you wish to be a tester or not.  Happy smoking!!!!
> 
> JC


That sounds great! Thank you.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 1, 2020)

Well I think the guys have you covered hahaha.  

Know that the model of Auber PID that 

 GaryHibbert


 sm0kin
 list are well strong enough for for the MES40.  That is the main thing to know.  Some guys try to go a less expensive controller route without understanding the electrical power and component requirements to run an MES40.  As long as the requirements are met then any options work.

Again, u don't have to figure any of that out if you go with the either of the models mentioned already, so life is easy there.  No matter what you will have to do the simple rewire on the MES to use the PID.
Finally, this is really a non issue but i'll bring it up.  Once rewired the chip smoldering/smoking "feature" will no longer work because the element doesn't stay on for big swings anymore.  You will want to use the AMNPS tray or tube to generate your smoke.... most of us MES guys already do anyhow cause it is waaaaaay better than burning chips.  If you are one of the rare chip guys you will want to prepare to move to the AMNPS and pellets for smoke generation :)

If you have any questions while going about it


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 1, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Well I think the guys have you covered hahaha.
> 
> Know that the model of Auber PID that
> 
> ...


Thank you tallbm.
I have been running it with a mailbox mod and the AMPS since I got it. That part is working great.
I will share my adventure when I decide to take on the challenge.


----------



## front sight (Jul 1, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I have the Auber Model: WS-1510ELPM.  I love it.  This PID is easy to use. You can download the operator's manual.
> 
> Mr. Hibbert,
> You must have a different operator's manual than I do.
> ...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 2, 2020)

Can't seem to get it to insert a quote.   
 @front site    said:

_"Mr. Hibbert,
You must have a different operator's manual than I do. 

The one I have reads like it was written by someone that does not understand the English language. I have tried to read the manual 3 times already and still don't understand it. I have read all of dr.k's notes from different post about setting up or running the Auber Model: WS-1510ELPM still no help.

I just want to be able to do something like: 
1) Run the smoker for an hour at 200
2) After the hour raise temp to 225 say for 4 hours
3) After 4 hours raise temp to 250 until finished

And can’t figure that out

So I guess I am Proportional, Integral, Derivative challenged!!!!_ "

First off, when I hear somebody say "Mr. Hibbert" it generally means I'm in deep KaKa.      Gary will do just fine. 
Gotta agree with you--most electronic manuals are written by people who can't speak English.
All I use my PID for is to set and keep a steady temp (and bypass the MES controller).  I haven't tried any of the more fancy things it can do.  For that, it works perfectly.  I'm afraid that if you need help with the other features, you'll have to ask somebody who understands a lot more about electronic equipment than me.  Sorry.
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Jul 2, 2020)

Hahha yeah u gotta be drunk and reading the manual upside down to hope it makes sense haha.

Check out this direct post where I quickly explain how to process and how to punch the buttons to set up the temps.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ack-removal-needed.267069/page-3#post-1845061

Let me know if it makes any sense haha


----------



## front sight (Jul 3, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hahha yeah u gotta be drunk and reading the manual upside down to hope it makes sense haha.
> 
> Check out this direct post where I quickly explain how to process and how to punch the buttons to set up the temps.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ack-removal-needed.267069/page-3#post-1845061
> ...




Tallbm (A BIG THANK YOU) after reading your direct post about the 6 steps I understand about setting it up.
After reading the instructions and all these confusing control modes: PID, PI, PD, P or on/off I was a little confused.
Once again THANKS that’s all I wanted to be able to do. 1 to 4 steps.
                                                                 IT’S BBQ TIME!!!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 3, 2020)

front sight said:


> Tallbm (A BIG THANK YOU) after reading your direct post about the 6 steps I understand about setting it up.
> After reading the instructions and all these confusing control modes: PID, PI, PD, P or on/off I was a little confused.
> Once again THANKS that’s all I wanted to be able to do. 1 to 4 steps.
> IT’S BBQ TIME!!!



Hahaha I'm glad that helped.  It would be nice for someone who own an Auber PID to post good clear instructions on how to set and control their model of Auber so that others do not have to suffer the manual hahhaha.

I run a HeaterMeater PID so I dont have an Auber infront of my anymore unless i go to my mother's house.  I gave her a rewired smoker with the Auber unit I used so it could be put to good use :)


----------



## drewb0y (Jul 6, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Yes, I am getting my stuff together for a dedicated thread.  With any luck, I will have it going by the weekend.
> 
> I will need 2 or 3 forum members to test the unit and provided feedback.  That will be covered in the dedicated thread.
> 
> Here is my no bells and whistles MES controller kit...


I'm interested - Sent you a message


----------

